# Hello. My Family and I built a 50' Hartley ketch named "Cuba Libra" (Ferro Cement)



## juggo86 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Hello. My Family and I built a 50' Hartley ketch named "Cuba Libra" (Ferro Cement)*

We are heading south down the Ohio, Cumberland, Tennessee rivers then finally the Tom Bigbee waterway to Mobile Bay. Has anyone been this route before? Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## SailingStNick (Dec 13, 2006)

Many people take the portion of the Great Loop south, as it's called. You may check some of the motorboat cruiser sites for information as it's a popular route for recreational boats.


----------

